# Strange behaviour



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi

Just wondered if any of your V's do strange things when they are hungry. Could just be a puppy thing as Baxter is 5 months but he gets really loud, barks and whines and tries biting more. Well not biting, more like mouthing. He jumps about and won't settle. 

I've noticed that a few times its around feeding time and once he has eaten he calms down. He can also get like this just before he falls asleep.

Does your V have any signs or body language for hungry or tired?


----------



## gabril1 (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi BaxtersMum,

Milo is almost 9 weeks and does exactly what Baxter does. When he knows I'm about to feed him he gets extremely loud and jumps and won't settle until he eats, but this only happens when he sees me going towards the food and knows what I'm gong for) . After he eats he gets very playful and sharky but this happens always when he's awake.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

All normal. Pups are a lot like baby Hoomans in this regard. They get a little ratty when tired and hungry.


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

When Riley is tired or hungry he paces around and cries. It's completely normal. No worries.


----------

